# Ryzen-Upgrade (CPU, Mainboard, Ram, Platten und evtl. Kühler)



## Neawoulf (19. März 2017)

*Ryzen-Upgrade (CPU, Mainboard, Ram, Platten und evtl. Kühler)*

Hallo zusammen!

Letztes Jahr hat mein Rechner angefangen rumzuzicken, ein verfrühtes Zwangsupgrade wäre beinahe nötig gewesen, ist dann zum Glück aber doch nichts draus geworden, da sich der Rechner doch noch länger gehalten hat, als ich gehofft habe. Läuft gerade immer noch prima, nur beim Hochfahren zickt er rum, weil der USB-Kram irgendwie nicht immer funktioniert. Ein weiterer Neustart hilft da aber meistens.

Wie auch immer: Jetzt, wo endlich die neuen Prozessoren da sind, steht mein eigentlich geplantes Upgrade im Haus. Dabei hab ich zwei Varianten im Kopf, bei denen ich mir nicht so ganz sicher bin, welche ich nehmen soll: AMD oder Intel? Ich tendiere derzeit zu AMD, weil einfach zukunftssicherer mit 8 Kernen. Die Frage ist: Wie sieht es da mit Übertaktung aus? Aber erstmal Schritt für Schritt ... folgendes steht auf dem Plan:

- AMD Ryzen 1700X (alternativ Intel i7 7700k?)
- passendes Mainboard
- 32 GB DDR4 Ram
- Ein neuer CPU Luft-Kühler
- Festplatten (ne SSD mit mind. 256 GB, ne klassische Platte mit ca. 2 TB)
- USB 3.0 Karte mit vielen Anschlüssen

Gehäuse, Grafikkarte (GTX 1070), Netzteil (BeQuiet Straight Power 600W) und Kleinkram werden übernommen. Bleiben die Fragen:

- Lohnt sich Ryzen langfristig gegenüber nem i7? Machen die echten 8 Kerne tatsächlich so viel mehr her, als 4 Kerne + Hyperthreading?
- Welches Mainboard mit Übertaktungsfunktionen?
- Welcher Ram (Marke, Speichertakt?)
- Welcher CPU-Kühler? Ich hab im Moment nen HR-02 Macho, der mich aber nervt, weil ich den für jeden Mist (z. B. Ramwechsel) abnehmen muss. Ich hätte gerne etwas kompakteres, was aber auch noch ausreichend übertaktungstauglich sein sollte. Natürlich will ich damit keine 5 GHz aus der CPU kratzen, aber halt so ca. 20% bis 25% mehr Takt wären halt ganz nett. Bei meinem derzeitigen i5 2500k hatte ich den Eindruck, dass der Macho ohnehin für meine eingestellten 4,4 GHz ein wenig überdimensioniert war.
- Welche SSD? Sollten mindestens 256 GB Platz bieten, gerne mehr. Soll schön schnell sein, zuverlässig und eben als Systemplatte dienen. Als 2 TB Platte nehme ich wahrscheinlich einfach wieder die übliche Western Digital ... es sei denn, die wäre aus irgendeinem Grund nicht mehr zeitgemäß/es gibt bessere Alternativen zum ähnlichen Preis
- Welche USB 3.0 Karte? Ich will möglichst viele Anschlüsse haben, da ich neben Maus und Tastatur ne Menge zusätzliche Peripherie anschließen will (Lenkrad, Racing Pedale, Shifter, Joystick, Schubmodul, Flugsim Pedale, externe Platte, USB-Sticks, VR Headset + zwei IR-Sensoren, sicher kommt noch das eine oder andere dazu). Oder macht evtl. ein externer USB 3.0 Hub mit eigener Stromversorgung Sinn? Falls ja: Welcher?

Zum Preis: Das Gesamtpaket sollte nicht (viel) mehr, als 1000 Euro kosten.

*edit*

Beinahe vergessen: Ich hab damals die kostenlose Upgrade-Funktion von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 genutzt. Wenn ich jetzt das System neu zusammenstelle und Win10 wieder installieren will, dann brauche ich nur den originalen Windows 7 Key, oder? Und gibt's da irgendwelche Probleme, was (zu große) Hardwareveränderungen angeht?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (19. März 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Lohnt sich Ryzen langfristig gegenüber nem i7?


Für's Gaming? Auf diese Frage hätten glaub ich alle gerne eine Antwort. Langfristig müsste es das eigentlich. Die Frage ist, welche Faktoren können das negativ beeinflussen und wie realistisch ist es, dass es so kommt?


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2017)

Also, ich würde auf die Ryzen 5 warten, die kommen am 11. April. Die Ryzen 7 haben in Games vermutlich in den nächsten 6-7 Jahren keinen Vorteil, weil die Games eben gerade erst anfangen, ab und an von 8 Threads mehr zu haben als von 4, und mehr als 8 Threads werden nix bringen. Die Ryzen 5 wiederum haben 4 oder 6 Kerne und entsprechend 8 oder 12 Threads, werden aber wohl deutlich günstiger als ein Core i7 sein. Und es kann gut sein, dass die eben nicht langsamer als ein Ryzen 7 in Games sind. Selbst wenn am Ende dann die Leistung ein paar Prozent unter dem i7 liegt, hast du halt den Vorteil der 8 / 12 Threads und bist "zukunftsicher", sparst aber einiges. Aktuell sind die Ryzen 7 solide, vor allem Anwendungen, schwächeln aber in Spielen, da noch die Optimierungen fehlen: die Module der CPU werden von einigen Games vereinfacht gesagt nicht korrekt angesprochen, da die Architektur der CPUs neu ist, so dass es Verzögerungen gibt.

32GB RAM wäre Unsinn, außer du machst extremen Videokram oder Rendering usw.

Bei der SSD würde ich vlt. direkt 480-512MB nehmen, wenn du eh schon so viel ausgibt. Leider sind SSDs (und RAM) beim Preis angestiegen in den letzten Wochen. Auch aus dem Grund btw. würde ich nicht 32GB RAM nehmen.

Wegen des Kühlers: wie oft wechselt du denn bitte das RAM, als dass das ein Problem wäre? ^^

USB3.0: zähl mal auf, was du denn alles wirklich anschließen willst und was davon auch nicht "bei Bedarf" vorne am Gehäuse drangemacht werden kann.



Wegen Windows keine Ahnung, das würde ich selber auch gern wissen ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (20. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich würde auf die Ryzen 5 warten, die kommen am 11. April. Die Ryzen 7 haben in Games vermutlich in den nächsten 6-7 Jahren keinen Vorteil, weil die Games eben gerade erst anfangen, ab und an von 8 Threads mehr zu haben als von 4, und mehr als 8 Threads werden nix bringen. Die Ryzen 5 wiederum haben 4 oder 6 Kerne und entsprechend 8 oder 12 Threads, werden aber wohl deutlich günstiger als ein Core i7 sein. Und es kann gut sein, dass die eben nicht langsamer als ein Ryzen 7 in Games sind. Selbst wenn am Ende dann die Leistung ein paar Prozent unter dem i7 liegt, hast du halt den Vorteil der 8 / 12 Threads und bist "zukunftsicher", sparst aber einiges. Aktuell sind die Ryzen 7 solide, vor allem Anwendungen, schwächeln aber in Spielen, da noch die Optimierungen fehlen: die Module der CPU werden von einigen Games vereinfacht gesagt nicht korrekt angesprochen, da die Architektur der CPUs neu ist, so dass es Verzögerungen gibt.
> 
> 32GB RAM wäre Unsinn, außer du machst extremen Videokram oder Rendering usw.
> 
> ...



Was die 32 GB angeht, gibt es für mich eigentlich nicht viel nachzudenken. Da ich mich halt gern mit Flug- und Rennsimulationen in Kombination mit VR beschäftige und da kleine Nachladeruckler echt störend sind, möchte ich schon etwas mehr Ram haben, als nötig ist. Da ich z. B. bei Online-Rennen auch immer noch OBS zur Videoaufnahme nebenher laufen habe, brauche ich da auch ein wenig mehr Speicher und ich fürchte halt, dass 16 GB auf längere Sicht doch ein bisschen wenig sein könnten. Und für X-Plane 11 z. B. werden 16 bis 20 GB Ram empfohlen. 24 GB wären da noch ne Idee, aber da bräuchte ich halt ne ungerade Zahl an Ram-Riegeln. Gibt's denn irgendwelche speziellen Gründe für die derzeit hohen Ram- und SDD-Preise und Aussichten, dass sich das in den nächsten 1 bis 2 Monaten wieder normalisiert?

Was die USB-Sachen betrifft: Ich möchte eigentlich schon immer alles gleichzeitig angeschlossen haben. Das Problem bei Windows und USB-Gamecontrollern ist, dass Windows einfach mal die Priorität/Reihenfolge ändert, wenn man das eine oder andere Kabel abzieht und wieder anschließt. Das heißt, wenn ich was ändere, dann darf ich meine komplette Steuerung neu einstellen, was echt lästig ist.

Aber bis April werde ich auf jeden Fall noch Zeit haben (hörst du, i5? Schön weiterarbeiten!). Werde dann mal abwarten, wie sich der kleine Ryzen so schlägt und dann nochmal schauen, welchen ich nehme. Aber ich will halt auch nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Gerade Prozessoren möchte ich so lange wie möglich nutzen (hab derzeit noch nen i5 2500k drin, den Ryzen möchte ich, wenn möglich, ähnlich lange nutzen).

Wegen der SSD: 512 GB klingt auf jeden Fall gut, werde ich mal drüber nachdenken. Am liebsten hätte ich ja alles als SSD, aber das ist mir dann doch die eine oder andere Nummer zu teuer.

Und wegen des Kühlers: Die Sache ist die: Ich weiß es halt nicht. Als letztes Jahr meine Hardwareprobleme anfingen, hab ich halt viel experimentiert, Ramriegel ausgebaut, vertauscht usw. und da war mir der Kühler echt lästig bei. Natürlich hoffe ich nicht, dass ich mit dem aufgerüsteten System sobald wieder Probleme bekomme, aber WENN mal was sein sollte, hab ich's halt gerne, wenn alles leicht zugänglich ist. Und so'n Monsterkühler ist halt echt unhandlich und ich hab die Feinmotorik eines Baggers.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2017)

Also, wenn du solche DInge wie beschrieben machst, dann könnte ein Ryzen 7 auch sehr passend sein. In Games ist der halt aktuell ein wenig schwächer eingestuft als ein i7, da ist halt die Frage, ob die Probleme gut gelöst werden, was auch mit dem jeweiligen Spiel selbst zu tun hat.


Wegen nem Kühler schau ich mal im Laufe des Tages.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wenn du solche DInge wie beschrieben machst, dann könnte ein Ryzen 7 auch sehr passend sein. In Games ist der halt aktuell ein wenig schwächer eingestuft als ein i7, da ist halt die Frage, ob die Probleme gut gelöst werden, was auch mit dem jeweiligen Spiel selbst zu tun hat.
> 
> 
> Wegen nem Kühler schau ich mal im Laufe des Tages.



Gerade bei Sims ist es halt so, dass sehr viel berechnet werden muss neben der Grafik: KI, komplexe Physik usw. Der 1700X liegt auf jeden Fall im Budget. Hab hier nebenbei gerade mal ein wenig herumexperimentiert (ich nehme für sowas immer gerne den Alternate-Konfigurator):

- AMD Ryzen 1700X CPU
- ASUS PRIME X370-PRO Mainboard (dürfte übertaktungstauglich sein, oder?)
- G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4 3200 Kit (ich muss zugeben: Bei dem Preis von 270 Euro fließt schon die eine oder andere Träne)
- Scythe Iori SCIOR-1000 Kühler (scheint ne Ecke kleiner zu sein, als der Macho)
- Samsung MZ-75E500B 500 GB SDD
- Toshiba DT01ACCA200 2 TB HDD

Ist so meine erste laienhafte Zusammenstellung, auch um mir grob ein preisliches Bild zu machen (diese Zusammenstellung kostet 1150 Euro auf Alternate, werde aber sehen, dass ich die Komponenten evtl. woanders günstiger bekomme). USB-Hub mache ich dann evt. extern.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2017)

Also, bei AM4 sind die X370-Boards halt für OC gedacht, das ist also sicher nicht verkehrt. Ob es nun wirklich mehr bringt als eines für 120€, weiß ich nicht. Aber in den letzten Jahren sind 150-160€ an sich die absolute Obergrenze, alles drüber bringt kaum mehr was oder nur gewisse Austattungsdinge wie echtes SLI bei x16 für alle Slots und so nen Kram.

Der Kühler ist auf keinen Fall was für Übertakten. Da solltest du unbedingt nen Tower-Kühler nehmen, und eher mind 35€. Aber es gibt inzwischen viele, die den "Arsch" nach hinten haben, so dass der Lüfter vorne dran nicht den ersten RAM-Slot überdeckt. Und selbst wenn doch: den Lüfter kann man bei vielen Kühlern auch hinten dranmachen, dann halt "saugend". 

Der Macho-Hr02 Rev B zB hat den Arsch auch "nach hinten", siehe Bild Nr 5: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  da kann es an sich unmöglich sein, dass der RAM-Slot verdeckt wird. ^^   Oder vlt auch der, hier siehe Bild 6: der endet vor dem 1.Slot Enermax ETS-T50 AXE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

SSD: die hier wäre auch gut, etwas weniger Platz, aber 20€ günstiger SanDisk Ultra II 480GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Zu USB: das Board hat 8x USB hinten, dann hat es noch Onboard-Anschlüsse für 7 weitere Ports (2x 3.0, 1x 3.1, 4x 2.0). Du kannst also zum einen noch die vermutlich 2 USB-Ports vorne am PC nutzen für zb USB-Sticks, dann kannst du auch noch 1-2 Slotblenden holen, um den Rest der Onboard-Anschlüsse dann hinten zu nutzen.  Wenn Dein Gehäuse 2x 3,0 hat, dann kannst du zB so was nehmen, um alle vier 2.0er hinten am PC verfügbar zu machen Digitus Slotblende Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und für die 3.0-Ports so ein Slotblech DeLOCK Slotblende, 2x USB 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder du holst ne Karte für PCie mit 4x USB wie zB https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00NBCHMK0   wobei die jetzt den irren Nachteil hat, dass der Schriftzug auf dem Kopf steht nach dem Einbau - das geht ja echt mal GAR nicht...


----------



## Neawoulf (20. März 2017)

Bei den Mainboards hab ich halt das günstigste X370 Board gewählt, das als Option bei Alternate verfügbar war. Die anderen (die Auswahl an X370 Mainboards ist, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, übersichtlich) kosten teilweise deutlich über 200 Euro. Wenn es günstigere Mainboards ohne nennenswerte Nachteile gibt, greife ich natürlich auch gerne zu. Ich will halt schon übertakten, aber jetzt nicht gleich das absolute Maximum aus der CPU rauskitzeln. Stabilität geht für mich ohnehin immer über Leistung. Und SLI brauche ich auch nicht.

Ich bin gerade auch am grübeln, ob ich nicht meinen alten Macho doch behalten sollte (sofern der auf die neuen AMD-CPUs passt, aber Alternate bietet den im Konfigurator zumindest als Option an). Der Enermax Kühler ist ja jetzt auch nicht gerade so viel kleiner und wenn es keinen (deutlich) kleineren Kühler als Alternative gibt, will ich auch nicht unbedingt nochmal 40 Euro oder mehr dafür ausgeben.

Und was die Beschriftung auf der USB PCI-E Karte angeht: Ich stell einfach das Gehäuse auf den Kopf, dann kann auch auch die Kabel richtig rum anschließen  Hab gerade nochmal nachgezählt: ich brauche mindestens 15 USB-Anschlüsse, davon mindestens 3x USB 3.0. Wobei ich hier noch einige Anschlüsse an meinem Monitor habe, wo ich z. B. Shifter, Lenkrad und Handyladekabel angeschlossen habe. Das Gehäuse behalte ich (hat allerdings auch nur zwei Anschlüsse vorne). Ich denke mal, ich werde mir da noch nen externen USB 3.0 Hub mit eigenem Stromanschluss dazukaufen, wenn es soweit ist. Und so ne USB-Karte kostet ja auch nicht die Welt und ist unkompliziert nachzurüsten, hat daher erstmal keine (große) Priorität.

Die SanDisk SSD sieht gut aus, notiere ich mir mal als Option.

*Um nochmal auf Windows zurückzukommen: Kann ich bei einer Neuinstallation von Win10 auf dem neuen System meinen von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 upgegradeten Key mit dem offiziellen Win10 Installer nutzen?*

Aktuelle Auflistung (erstmal ohne neuen Kühler):

- AMD Ryzen 1700X CPU
- ASUS PRIME X370-PRO Mainboard
- G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4 3200 Kit
- Samsung MZ-75E500B 500 GB SSD (alternativ SanDisk Ultra II 480 GB)
- Toshiba DT01ACCA200 2 TB HDD

Wären dann ca. 1100 Euro ... hätte mir vor 5 Jahren jemand erzählt, dass ich mal für CPU, Mainboard und Speicher allein ca. 900 Euro auf den Tisch legen würde, hätte ich dem wahrscheinlich nen Vogel gezeigt.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Bei den Mainboards hab ich halt das günstigste X370 Board gewählt, das als Option bei Alternate verfügbar war. Die anderen (die Auswahl an X370 Mainboards ist, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, übersichtlich) kosten teilweise deutlich über 200 Euro. Wenn es günstigere Mainboards ohne nennenswerte Nachteile gibt, greife ich natürlich auch gerne zu. Ich will halt schon übertakten, aber jetzt nicht gleich das absolute Maximum aus der CPU rauskitzeln. Stabilität geht für mich ohnehin immer über Leistung. Und SLI brauche ich auch nicht.


 es kann sein, dass du auch mit dem anderen Chipsatz übertakten kannst, da bin ich nicht sicher. der x370 ist halt in jedem Falle dafür geeignet. 



> Ich bin gerade auch am grübeln, ob ich nicht meinen alten Macho doch behalten sollte (sofern der auf die neuen AMD-CPUs passt, aber Alternate bietet den im Konfigurator zumindest als Option an). Der Enermax Kühler ist ja jetzt auch nicht gerade so viel kleiner und wenn es keinen (deutlich) kleineren Kühler als Alternative gibt, will ich auch nicht unbedingt nochmal 40 Euro oder mehr dafür ausgeben.


 welche Version des Macho hast du denn? Ggf. brauchst du halt noch ein neues Halteset, was du beim Hersteller oft auch so bekommen kannst. 

ragt der denn aktuell über den ersten Slot raus? hat der nicht den "Arsch" nach hinten zeigend?







> *Um nochmal auf Windows zurückzukommen: Kann ich bei einer Neuinstallation von Win10 auf dem neuen System meinen von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 upgegradeten Key mit dem offiziellen Win10 Installer nutzen?*


 mit dem, was du per Media Creation Tool über die MS-Seite auf eine DVD oder einen Stick machen kannst, kannst du in jedem Falle einen Win7-Key eingeben. Wie das dann mit einer erfolgreichen Aktivierung aussieht, weiß ich nicht genau. Das wird ja erst später gecheckt. 



> hätte mir vor 5 Jahren jemand erzählt, dass ich mal für CPU, Mainboard und Speicher allein ca. 900 Euro auf den Tisch legen würde, hätte ich dem wahrscheinlich nen Vogel gezeigt.


 naja, du hast dann aber auch ne absolute Top-CPU, die an sich grad für Anwendungen an sich dem Intel-i7 für über 1000€ Konkurrenz macht, möchtest sichergehen, dass du gut übertakten kannst und du willst ja zudem weit überdurchschnittlich viel RAM ausgerechnet jetzt, wo RAM teuer ist - vor nem halben Jahr hättest du 32GB für 120€ bekommen...  an sich würde man für einen "Top-Spiele PC" ohne Übertaktungswunsch auch mit 500€ locker auskommen (core i7, Board 80€, 16GB RAM)


----------



## Spiritogre (20. März 2017)

Zum Thema Windows 10, das scheint an den Account gebunden zu sein, sobald du Win 10 installierst und dich mit deinem Microsoft Account das erste Mal einloggst wird Win 10 automatisch aktiviert. Der Win 7 Key hat zumindest bei mir vor knapp drei Wochen als ich ein Notebook neu installiert habe nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Zum Thema Windows 10, das scheint an den Account gebunden zu sein, sobald du Win 10 installierst und dich mit deinem Microsoft Account das erste Mal einloggst wird Win 10 automatisch aktiviert. Der Win 7 Key hat zumindest bei mir vor knapp drei Wochen als ich ein Notebook neu installiert habe nicht funktioniert.


 Und was ist, wenn man - wie sicher sehr viele - gar keinen Account hat? ^^

Kann man sein Windows auch nachträglich an einen Account binden? zb hab ich damals das Upgrade von WIn7 gemacht, aber keinen Account. Wenn ich da nun einen Account kreiere oder meinen Account von der xbox nutze: wird die Lizenz automatisch meinem Account "zugeteilt" ? Und wenn aus purem Zufall ein Kumpel von mir sich an meinem PC mit seinem Account angemeldet hätte: dann hätte der ja nun meine Lizenz - das kann doch an sich nicht sein...? ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (21. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> welche Version des Macho hast du denn? Ggf. brauchst du halt noch ein neues Halteset, was du beim Hersteller oft auch so bekommen kannst.
> 
> ragt der denn aktuell über den ersten Slot raus? hat der nicht den "Arsch" nach hinten zeigend?



Müsste noch der erste sein (stammt halt aus der Zeit, als der 2500k noch aktuell war) und der ragt auf jeden Fall ein kleines Stück über den ersten Ram-Slot auf meinem Z77 Pro 4 Mainboard hinaus. Weit genug, um den Lüfter abnehmen zu müssen, um den Ram Riegel zu wechseln.




Herbboy schrieb:


> mit dem, was du per Media Creation Tool über die MS-Seite auf eine DVD oder einen Stick machen kannst, kannst du in jedem Falle einen Win7-Key eingeben. Wie das dann mit einer erfolgreichen Aktivierung aussieht, weiß ich nicht genau. Das wird ja erst später gecheckt.
> 
> naja, du hast dann aber auch ne absolute Top-CPU, die an sich grad für Anwendungen an sich dem Intel-i7 für über 1000€ Konkurrenz macht, möchtest sichergehen, dass du gut übertakten kannst und du willst ja zudem weit überdurchschnittlich viel RAM ausgerechnet jetzt, wo RAM teuer ist - vor nem halben Jahr hättest du 32GB für 120€ bekommen...  an sich würde man für einen "Top-Spiele PC" ohne Übertaktungswunsch auch mit 500€ locker auskommen (core i7, Board 80€, 16GB RAM)





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Zum Thema Windows 10, das scheint an den Account gebunden zu sein, sobald du Win 10 installierst und dich mit deinem Microsoft Account das erste Mal einloggst wird Win 10 automatisch aktiviert. Der Win 7 Key hat zumindest bei mir vor knapp drei Wochen als ich ein Notebook neu installiert habe nicht funktioniert.



Das heißt, mein Microsoft Account ist auch an meinen Windows Key gebunden? Ich würde also Sachen verlieren (in meinem Fall nur Forza Horizon 3), wenn ich einen anderen Key nutzen würde? Dieser ganze Kostenloses-Upgrade-Kram wirft mehr Fragen auf, als sonst was ... wäre schön gewesen, wenn Microsoft das von Anfang an ein wenig transparenter konzipiert hätte.

Ich hab gerade nochmal ein wenig gegooglet und scheinbar lassen sich upgegradete (was für ein schlimmes Wort!) Retail-Versionen von Win10 irgendwie auf neue Hardware übertragen, bei OEM-Versionen allerdings nicht. Da ich ne Retail-Version habe, besteht da dann ja durchaus noch Hoffnung, dass die ganze Sache irgendwie glatt läuft. Immer Notfall kann ich mir dann ja immer noch nen neuen Key kaufen.


Wie auch immer: Ich warte jetzt noch bis Ende des Monats, zock noch Witcher 3 Blood and Wine und Thimbleweed Park durch, und dann kommt das Hardwareupgrade. Vielleicht sinken da ja auch die Mainboardpreise noch ein wenig/es gibt mehr Auswahl und Ram und SSD Preise behalte ich auch nochmal ein wenig im Auge. Ich denke mal, ich werde bei der oben genannten Konfiguration bleiben. Ist zwar nicht billig, aber was soll's ... besser so, als wenn ich jetzt wieder nen 4-Kerner nehme und mich in nem Jahr oder zwei darüber ärgere, und nochmal 300 Euro auf den Tisch lege, weil ich jetzt 50 Euro zu wenig ausgebe.


Danke für eure Tipps, vor allem an Herbboy, der sich immer viel Zeit nimmt, jeden hier zu beraten!


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das heißt, mein Microsoft Account ist auch an meinen Windows Key gebunden? Ich würde also Sachen verlieren (in meinem Fall nur Forza Horizon 3), wenn ich einen anderen Key nutzen würde?


 Also, WENN das denn überhaupt stimmt mit key <=> account (hör ich jetzt zum ersten Mal), dann wäre es umgekehrt: da ist 100pro maximal der Windows-Key an den Account gebunden, nicht aber zum Account gehörende Software auch noch an den EINEN Windows-Key, der "zufällig" mit dem MS-Account verbunden ist. Mit dem MS-Account hast du aber IMMER das verfügbar, was du für den Account gekauft hast. Du kannst FH3 ja auch auf anderen PCs spielen, wenn du dich da mit Deinem MS-Account einloggst, oder auf jeder Xbox One. 





> Vielleicht sinken da ja auch die Mainboardpreise noch ein wenig/es gibt mehr Auswahl


 oder du schaust mal, ob man auch mit nem anderen Chipsatz problemlos übertakten kann. Bei Intel geht ja OC seit dem Sockel 1155 nur mit Z-Chipsätzen, aber bei AMD muss das ja nicht auch so sein, dass nur der X-Chipsatz OC kann.


und ich helfe gern


----------



## Neawoulf (5. April 2017)

Der große Moment kommt näher ... aber ich warte mal noch die Ryzen 5 Vergleichstests mit dem 1700 und 1700X ab. Immerhin soll der 1600X ja ein wenig höher takten, als die beiden "kleinen" 8-Kerner. Speicherpreise scheinen sich ja sobald nicht mehr zu beruhigen, daher plane ich evtl. erstmal doch 16 GB (2x 8 GB) ein und rüste später nochmal 16 nach.

Eine Frage hab ich aber noch zum Speicher: Hab in den letzten Tagen wieder ein wenig gelesen und festgestellt, dass laut AMD offiziell maximal DDR4 2667 Single-Rank oder 2400 Dual-Rank unterstützt werden. Und da es auch heißt, dass die Ryzen CPUs enorm von schnellem Speichertakt profitieren: Kann es schädlich sein, wenn ich schnelleren Speicher, wie eben den von mir eingeplanten 3200er Ram einbaue? Oder läuft der dann einfach mit niedrigerem Takt, was sich evtl. später mit nem anderen Bios ändern lässt?


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Der große Moment kommt näher ... aber ich warte mal noch die Ryzen 5 Vergleichstests mit dem 1700 und 1700X ab. Immerhin soll der 1600X ja ein wenig höher takten, als die beiden "kleinen" 8-Kerner. Speicherpreise scheinen sich ja sobald nicht mehr zu beruhigen, daher plane ich evtl. erstmal doch 16 GB (2x 8 GB) ein und rüste später nochmal 16 nach.
> 
> Eine Frage hab ich aber noch zum Speicher: Hab in den letzten Tagen wieder ein wenig gelesen und festgestellt, dass laut AMD offiziell maximal DDR4 2667 Single-Rank oder 2400 Dual-Rank unterstützt werden. Und da es auch heißt, dass die Ryzen CPUs enorm von schnellem Speichertakt profitieren: Kann es schädlich sein, wenn ich schnelleren Speicher, wie eben den von mir eingeplanten 3200er Ram einbaue? Oder läuft der dann einfach mit niedrigerem Takt, was sich evtl. später mit nem anderen Bios ändern lässt?


 also, schädlich ist es nie. Im Zweifel läuft der RAM dann eben vom Board eingestellt auf einem niedrigeren Wert. Es ist nur so, dass man schauen muss, welcher Aufpreis noch okay ist. Ich hab die aktuellen Preise nicht im Kopf, aber vor ein paar Monaten war der Aufpreis teilweise viel zu hoch, teilweise aber auch nur 10-15€ bei 16GB, wenn man 3000/3200 statt 2133 nahm. 

Lediglich bei der Spannung musst du mal schauen, dass es da nicht ggf. zu viel ist, was das RAM zwingend verlangt.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, schädlich ist es nie. Im Zweifel läuft der RAM dann eben vom Board eingestellt auf einem niedrigeren Wert. Es ist nur so, dass man schauen muss, welcher Aufpreis noch okay ist. Ich hab die aktuellen Preise nicht im Kopf, aber vor ein paar Monaten war der Aufpreis teilweise viel zu hoch, teilweise aber auch nur 10-15€ bei 16GB, wenn man 3000/3200 statt 2133 nahm.
> 
> Lediglich bei der Spannung musst du mal schauen, dass es da nicht ggf. zu viel ist, was das RAM zwingend verlangt.



Ok, dann denke ich, werde ich mal bei meinem bisherig geplanten Ram bleiben. Spürbar teurer wird's auch erst bei 3400er Modulen, von daher ist's  fast schon egal vom Preis her, ob ich jetzt den 2400er oder den 3200er  kaufe (zumindest bei Alternate bezahle ich in beiden Fällen ca. 130 Euro  für 16 GB). Wäre nicht schön, wenn ich jetzt 2400er kaufen würde und dann in ein paar Wochen oder Monaten feststelle, dass ich mit nem Bios Update doch 3200er voll ausnutzen könnte. Einige User berichteten, das würde jetzt schon gehen (mit nem 1800X, der mir aber zu teuer ist), andere schreiben, nee geht nicht bzw. das wäre Übertaktung ... beim Mainboard bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher, werde mal noch bis Mitte des Monats warten. Vorher kriegt der Laden, in dem ich die Sachen bestelle, eh keine Ryzen geliefert.


----------

